# Queen Candy recipe



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

This has been recommended in the past :

https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=3336333233373333&grouped=1


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

The fatbeeman has one on his youtube channel.


http://youtu.be/RymOwqkQzN4


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

The tricky thing about queen candy is it needs to be PERFECT in consistancy to stay in the candy chute without allowing gravity to slide it out-but without being so hard bees can't chew through it in a 3 day period. 
I have YET to perfect my recipe or I'd certainly share it.


----------



## BeeHiveGuy (Apr 16, 2013)

A marshmellow?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

BeeCurious said:


> This has been recommended in the past :
> 
> https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=3336333233373333&grouped=1



It looks like a one pound container of Nulomoline can be purchased here for $4.25

http://www.wineandcake.com/browse.cfm/nulomoline-(-invert-sugar-)/4,878.html

They also sell brewing and wine making supplies...



Until Domino Sugar catches on, some people may be able to get a free sample of Nulomoline. 

http://www.dominospecialtyingredients.com/?pageId=1090&rowId=11412


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

1 - 2 lb bag of powdered sugar
1 cup approx. invert syrup star with a bit less syrup to test thickness

Pour bag of sugar into mixer
Heat syrup in microwave until hot...1 min on high?
Pour hot syrup into sugar
Mix until a loaf
Knead remaining sugar into loaf

Makes enough for about 130 3 hole cages
Invert syrup available at Kelley

Adjust candy in hot weather by kneading a bit more sugar or using a bit less syrup


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

In my quest to find something readily available that wouldnt need mixed up I discovered that excellent results with JZ BZ queen cages could be obtained by slicing across a circus peanut to make 5 (I think) pieces and rolling them into a slightly tapered plug using your thumb and index finger then inserting the plug from the inside before snapping them shut. It sounds kind of crazy but we were getting pretty consistent 72 hour introductions as long as the cage is installed candy side down and the plug is tapered enough so that the fat end seats securely. I tried a number of different candies and regular marshmallows and the circus peanuts won hands down. Occassionally we found small marshmallows still in place over a week later. Gummie candies are a definite no.


----------

